# libselinux fails;page.h? hardened , clean inst.

## ucntcme

clean install of /usr/portage/profiles/hardened/x86/2.6 from the minimal CD.

Trying to build libselinux  (1.3.0 per portage) and get:

```
anonicalize_context.c:8:22: asm/page.h: No such file or directory

canonicalize_context.c: In function `security_canonicalize_context_raw':

canonicalize_context.c:26: error: `PAGE_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

canonicalize_context.c:26: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

canonicalize_context.c:26: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [canonicalize_context.o] Error 1

```

WTF?  I have page.h in /usr/src/linux/include/asm (asm being a symlink to asm-i386)

hardened-sources 2.2.33-r8

gcc-config shows current profile as i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6

Any help appreciated.

----------

## ucntcme

So I symlinked that page.h into /usr/include/asm/ and it compiled.

But should I have needed to do that? That doesn't smell right to me.

----------

